# Misty didn't win the battle of her illness



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I said goodbye to Misty yesterday (1/16/2013) One of the last 2 living Bettas out of my Sorority of 12 that died. Now there is only one little Betta left, and that is Violet. Plus only 1 Cory Catfish left too out of 4 from my sorority also. 

Goodbye Misty, you hung on so long for me.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I majorly know your feel. Sorry for the loss!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I am so sorry about all your losses. I hope for your sake and Violet's that you can find out what's wrong and fix it soon.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh Gosh You poor thing, im sorry for your loss. If you don't mind me asking but what happened to them all.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

eatmice2010 said:


> Oh Gosh You poor thing, im sorry for your loss. If you don't mind me asking but what happened to them all.


 It was a mystery illness, I still don't know what it was.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Im so sorry that's harsh, I hope he SIP


----------

